# Southeast Garden Railroad Show Starts Friday!



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Clinics, Club Layouts, Vendors, Free Train Rides For The Kids, Banquet (Thursday Night), Live Steam, and Layout Tour (Sunday).
I'm Excited!
I'll Be There.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too, and a side tirp to Kennesaw to knock off a few more Glover locos from my spotter's list! 

A great show last year, and I imagine this year will be no different.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I should be there both days. Got my list made out so I can go home broke but lots of new stuff. You will find me mostly around the live steam track. Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a little more info on layout tours for next Sunday. There is a tour booklet that is available at the show from the Georgia Garden Railway Society. 
Layout #1- Chatsworth, GA-Holly Creek Railroad of Bob & Cindy Shiflett. Indoor line features mostly LGB trains. Many scenes are from Bob & Cindy's childhood and family memories. 
Layout #2- Chatsworth, GA-D&RGW Ted & Deborah Yarbrough's outdoor layout built in 1992. Features 4 independent loops of track powered trains. Couple of tunnels and a bridge or two. Most buildings are custom built wood structures.Setting is Colorado Narrow Gauge. 
Layout #3-Resaca, GA-Randy Blackstock has an indoor and outdoor narrow gauge line. The indoor has a water feature and real moss! Colorado narrow gauge trains featured. Running with Aristo Train Engineeer. 
Layout #4-Canton, GA-Lizard Mountain Railroad Dan & Deb Michel have a lovely garden railroad featuring scale size plants that complement the trains operating through several towns. 
Layout #5-Woodstock, GA-Big Stump and Decktown RR of Dave Bennet is a layout from the professional layout builder. Layout is set in the wooded area behind home. 
Layout #6-Kennesaw, GA-Greg & Teresa Williams Rocky Pine RR is fairly new layout. Has water feature and tunnel. Nice custom built houses. 
Layout #7-Acworth, GA-Whiskers & Paws RR of Jerry Witt has a loop running steam style locos that were usually seen from 1880-1950. Second loop runs modern diesel trains. Several large trestles are featured. 
Layout #8-Duluth, GA-Mole Valley RR of Alan & Mayda Mole was featured in the December 2007 Garden Railway's Magazine. ***YOU MUST CONTACT ALAN AT THE SHOW TO GET ON A LIST TO ENTER THE GATED COMMUNITY**** but well worth the effort!!! 
Layout #9-Riverdale, GA-Appomattox Railway of James & Angela Robinson has two independent loops controlled by Aristo Train Engineeer. Custom buildings as well as kitbashed structures. 
Layout #10-Fayetteville, GA-GGF&W Railroad of Bill & Linda Crowden has rugged terrain, eight bridges and two tunnels through Sleeping Bear Mountain and Hog Back Ridge. A victorian village patterened after Ferndale, CA is featured. Equipment is Bachmann and LGB. 

Check out http://ggrs.info/ and go to the past shows and meetings link where some of these are featured as well as the gallery section.


----------



## Lawrence Wallace (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted, 
We will be on our way tomorrow [Tuesday]. 
Limited to driving 6 hours a day on trips. With rest stops usually about a 7-1/2 hour day. 
Looking forward to seeing a new part of Georgia.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Yogi, 
Looking forward to the next few days! Lots of fun with trains and buddies!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopeing we get some of the live steam folks to show up. we always have a grand time running the LS. Hope to see some of ya there. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI for those coming via I40: 

http://www.ncdot.org/travel/i40_rockslide/


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And for those folks coming up from the south hit Atlanta before noon and sail right on though the downtown area and save a bunch of time. Later RJD


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I know Rodney Edington is coming from Kansas City to run live steam. This is going to be a lot of fun. 
David


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Georgia Garden Railway Society set up today. WOW! WOW! WOW! is all I can say. Lots of club displays, vendors, clinics, free train rides for kids. Just come on down to Dalton tomorrow or Saturday. All Aboard!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a great show, Ted, Dave and all.... Wish we could join you but we're headed for the shows in CA next month..









We'll be a Pomona Friday and Saturday then headed home on Sunday.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you don't post Pictures we will come to your house and do vicious things to your tender with a fork.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well JJ I surely would welcome you to come down and do some serious running here in the peach state. Things like running one of your cool locos. Come on now join the fun. Later RJD


----------



## jdmitchell (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I just got back to the motel from the dinner. I didn't think they could improve from last year but they did. Those that missed it you missed some good BBQ and peach cobbler. Can't wait to until the show opens tomorrow, not until noon. I just have money burning a hole in my pocket, I just want to do my part to help the economy. See y'all at the show.


----------

